
Ask HN: Lightweight analytics tool for static pages - huydotnet
Hi everyone. I&#x27;m having a static file blog and using Google Analytics for tracking visitor data such as location, page views, browsers,...<p>The problem with GA is, you know, sometimes it takes too long to load. And I just want to ditch it.<p>I actually removed it from my blog for a month and now I feel like I&#x27;m blinded. I need these analytics information. But I don&#x27;t wanna get back to GA again.<p>So, I&#x27;m posting this here and looking for a lightweight version of analytics tool.<p>Could you suggest me some good ones, please?<p>Thank you so much!
======
escap
[https://goaccess.io/](https://goaccess.io/) ? previously discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13211913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13211913)

